

Is writing torture? - balakk
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2013/02/elizabeth-gilbert-versus-philip-roth-is-writing-torture.html#entry-more

======
ColinWright
Actual link, rather than just where the "More" starts:

[http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2013/02/elizabet...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2013/02/elizabeth-
gilbert-versus-philip-roth-is-writing-torture.html)

